# N-Ext products



## D_charleston (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm trying to understand these liquids so I can have a good understanding of them this spring, I like the N-Ext products but my goodness it would be helpful to have a basic program to follow. They have so many products it gets confusing quick. I understand that you can add what you think you need to better your soil. but how do you know what to spray and when?

Any help? Looking to dark green turf!!

All I know right now is at 55* I'm going down with my Prodiamine 65 WDG hoping to do split applications.

I'm in MN and cut 1/2 KBG/PRG with reel mower.


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

If dark green turf is the goal then you may want to look at the 7-0-0 GreenEffect and 0-0-2 MicroGreene. I've run these in the past @ 6oz per 1,000 each once a month. I noticed a significant color response over the following 48 hours.


----------



## D_charleston (Apr 26, 2019)

When would you use the 18-0-1?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I think we all at one time or another wished we had an outline of what to apply when but all we get is "when in doubt print the pdf out". I ended up creating this spreadsheet last year to keep my head from spinning, and understanding the ingredients of the product is what actually helps me. I guess the fun is in seeing what kind of concoction you can make! lol


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

D_charleston said:


> When would you use the 18-0-1?


This is their nitrogen product for the DIY'ers and can be used either as a full nitrogen program to replace the granular fert, in smaller dosages to spike a concoction here & there, or even as an intermittent foliar N bump when wanted. It's the shot of adrenaline where the dosage is the difference maker.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Pete with GCI Turf is all about the cool season grasses and nxt products, he offers a guide focusing on that brand of products.

https://gciturfacademy.com/product/gci-turf-academy-cool-season-lawn-care-guide/

Check out his channel:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDxIJ2o0slIc3jDW2ETODPg

I personally have never seen his guide or use any of those products, But he seems like a pretty straight up guy.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I bought the Bio Stim Pack... Air8, RGS, MicroGreene002 and Humic 12

I only have one question, how can you tell if it works? I do have good soil drainage before and now, my lawn is looking better before and used Air8 and Humic12 this past weekend.. I am going to apply a PreM Prodiamine and RGS to my lawn this weekend... and hopefully it rains Monday, like it says... So I will finish this year out with it and then decide on whether to continue or look at a different avenue...


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

It's a bio-stim pack.. aka stimulates the soil.. I don't believe you will be able to "tell if it works" unless you compare two nearly identical portions of the lawn (with and without use).The MicroGreene, from what I've gathered, is the only one that will give you a top surface response. The others benefit the soil and make the N, or whatever else you apply more apt to actually take in those nutrients. If you have pulled grass from a similar time period last year and compared your roots to a similar area this year, would be one way to log your results. It's not a one use check 10 days later kind of comparison though. These applications take time.

**Not an expert, but have read/viewed multiple posts/videos of the Bio-Stim pack which I purchased/used last year for my lawn.

It was the first year I've really been involved so of course it looked better than years prior.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

@corneliani This is great! Could you put that spreadsheet up on OneDrive or Google Sheets to copy?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

kds said:


> @corneliani This is great! Could you put that spreadsheet up on OneDrive or Google Sheets to copy?


Since I'm making this public it's probably a good idea to review & update the spreadsheet.. seems there were some omissions and changes from early last year. Specifically, RGS no longer lists Fulvic Acid on the label (I think that was a regulatory requirement), added 8% HA in the Air8 product (this could've been an omission in my original), removed the Nitrogen from D-thatch & added the molasses & yeast components (omission?), and corrected the HA & Kelp % in the GreeneStart 9-0-1 product (typo). Also added the GreenePOP product. Oh, I also added the pH values from the SDS sheets as its interesting to see what can be compatible with what from that perspective.

https://1drv.ms/x/s!Ai4NIsKOzdJvoRybqMZrCYexufMh


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks, @corneliani! I'm going to try to work some of this into my plan for this season. A couple follow up questions:

1) Is there any advantage to spray vs. granular fert applications? I'd rather not spray everything (there is something about pushing a spreader in the sun with a beer in hand...), so I'm trying to work in granular applications.

2) I'm thinking of picking up the Bio Stimulant pack. Based on reading the labels, as well as your analysis above, my takeaway is that you should use all four in early spring and fall (basically your first weekend out of the gate, and then sometime in September), and then add the Humic and MicroGreene at least one more time during the season, maybe even twice (once again in the spring, once again in the fall). You wouldn't want to throw this stuff down during the low-growth summer season, right?

Does that sound correct?


----------



## ThePowerTool (Dec 15, 2019)

1) Spraying is easier to be pin-point accurate in your application (IMO) and the GCF guys say that the liquids have more efficient uptake, hence the lower N%. Really, though, spray vs granular comes down to preference.

2) Many of these are good in the summer. Microgreene is good for summer color without pushing excessive growth, and D-Thatch works better in high temps. RGS and Air-8 can be used really any time. I'd just be careful about using the actual fertilizer products in the summer.

I know a lot of people like to do the monthly 3oz/k spoon feeding method with the Bio-Stim pack, which might make it easier to plan at least. I haven't tried that method, though, so I don't know it's effectiveness.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Can you mix some/all of the products for a more time-efficient application? Also, are you using a NIS, or just the products alone?


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

jeffjunstrom said:


> Can you mix some/all of the products for a more time-efficient application? Also, are you using a NIS, or just the products alone?


I think humic is only one you can't mix together


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Micro Greene is clumpy and must be mixed throughly. It does not mix well with the other products. I works very for a nice green up in the summer. It also works great with the double dark method Micro Greene and Greene effect.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Bigdrumnc said:


> Micro Greene is clumpy and must be mixed throughly. It does not mix well with the other products. I works very for a nice green up in the summer. It also works great with the double dark method Micro Greene and Greene effect.


Does a paint mixer attached to a power drill mix MicroGreene effectively?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

@jeffjunstrom - I'm seeing recommendations all over the map on when/how to apply these products which is one reason they can get so frustrating. There seem to be a myriad of ways to apply them. In general, RGS is ideally applied during optimum root growth periods (soil temps 50-65ish). Humic12 can be applied anytime, since it's akin to applying organic matter. Air8 seems to be a versatile product as I've seen theGrassFactor use it in the middle of summer and/or just before seeding, but the pdf says to apply it in the spring & fall (I'm thinking during the same time when manual aerating would happen). As for MicroGreene, that one seems like a summer time application to me due to the green up potential of Iron & Manganese. I was told by GCF directly that it's the one that's most risky to mix, esp with high humic content products, because of the metals inside of it (zinc, iron, Mg, ....). Oh, and be mindful of the pH values. For ex, Air8 can react when the pH gets dropped so mixing it with low pH items can be problematic. I would follow the next diy videos the best you can, but don't be too afraid to mix things up since in the end they all seem to be variations of the same products, in different ratios! Use as much dilution as possible.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Paint mixer works great. But you can also just shake it really good too!


----------

